# Water Beads... Wow!



## whoawhoa (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright, I looked for some other threads about water beads and I couldn't find anything... SO 



I see little tiny water beads inside the cup about 3 inches from the top and down, does anyone really know what this is? The soil is dry 2 inches down, so I'm wondering if I should water or... :holysheep:



WOW (Don't ask why I said that...)


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you mean you have condensation on the outside of your grow cups?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah, it's on the inside... My cups are clear cutoff bottles with holes in the bottom. I see the drops on the inside... maybe my soil isn't packed tight enough. 


I will try and get pics of it tomorrow, had to order a new usb for camera. Should be here...


----------



## Bubby (Sep 30, 2007)

Clear bottles don't work that well for grow cups. Roots really  light. You might want to tape some garbage bags around them or something.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 30, 2007)

How bout some black tape all around?



And thanks for helping me out guys...


----------



## Bubby (Sep 30, 2007)

Black tape works I guess. I know with duct tape you need two layers to really make it lightproof. Tape costs a lot more $$ than a couple garbage bags.


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Sep 30, 2007)

When some soil drys it kinda compacts, and pulls away from the sides. You should watch out when you water, because alot of your water could run down the sides and out the bottom, and not going to you plant. make sure you water slowly and the the water absord into the soil


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 30, 2007)

I use white garbage bags... LOL HEFTY HEFTY HEFTY...



Seriously, I have tons of black tape lying around though.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 30, 2007)

All taped up, thanks again.


----------

